# Basic HGH/Slin Protocol



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok guys I'm looking to start this ASAP, but everything I read seems to be very conflicting as to how much and when.

I'll be running it alongside 1.5g Test and 400mg of tren.

The insulin I'll be using is the fact acting NovoRapid, and the hgh is (as yet unindentified, but I trust my source)

What advise would you give re dosage (was thinking 5iu's hgh split into 2, 5 on/2off weekly?) and timing of injections, or does it not matter (conflicting reports again) and when would be best to take the 'slin with it. Due to work commitments I'm training 3 times a week, at around 9am.

I'm very open to suggestions from experienced users due to virtuall everything I read contradicting something else. Hell, it's hard to find a definitive answer on whether to inject IM or subcutaneous.

Thanks in advance.

Edit to add: I know it's expensive and the results won't be earth shattering, but I'm working my balls off at the moment and have some spare cash to run this for 6 months or so


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm currently experimenting with this stack as well mate.

Jabbing 8iu slin first thing in am and post workout. 4 weeks on/off. Will bump upto 10iu next time.

8iu hyges eod. Split 3/3/2 morning/pwo/bed.

All injected subQ.

There are so many different ways and protocols for running gh and slin though.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

So you're not timing the injections to coincide with each other in any way?

If it isn't important I was thinking I could do as you are with the 'slin, then the hgh first thing then once again early afternoon or evening after work.

I know the rules for getting in carbs/protein with 'slin, is there anything that needs to be followed with hgh? (Again conflicting reports).


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

im running pep combo hour before bed with 1 iu hgh 10 mins after pep jab .

im looking at adding slin 3x day am afternoon and post w/o 9pm ish .

also 2g test 900mg tren 50mg oxy and pre w/o short esters .

although i dont have to worry that much about fat gain so having 2 maccie d`s a day is fine with me


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i was chatting with my gym owner last night he was well known back in the 90`s and also knew paul borrenson (heres a little thread i found interesting) http://www.getbig.com/boards/index.php?topic=42332.0

anyway paul had told my gym owner to use 24iu hgh a day as well as large aas doses 5+g of test daily along with a minimum of 200mg of dbol and equally as high deca , now my gym owner was and still is a unit competed in pl sm and bb wasnt the best but injury prevented that im following some of this as much as i can so there really is loads of ways to run these PEDS .


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Dux said:


> So you're not timing the injections to coincide with each other in any way?
> 
> If it isn't important I was thinking I could do as you are with the 'slin, then the hgh first thing then once again early afternoon or evening after work.
> 
> I know the rules for getting in carbs/protein with 'slin, is there anything that needs to be followed with hgh? (Again conflicting reports).


Gh jabbed alongside Morning and pwo slin shot on gh days.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Dux said:


> So you're not timing the injections to coincide with each other in any way?
> 
> If it isn't important I was thinking I could do as you are with the 'slin, then the hgh first thing then once again early afternoon or evening after work.
> 
> I know the rules for getting in carbs/protein with 'slin, is there anything that needs to be followed with hgh? (Again conflicting reports).


Ok:

1. Insulin and IGF-1 fit into the SAME receptors (as one IS 'slin, and the other is insulin LIKE as a molecule)

2. HGH increases IGF-1 secretion by the liver:

"...GH also stimulates, through the JAK-STAT signaling pathway,[28] the production of insulin-like growth factor 1 (IGF-1, formerly known as somatomedin C), a hormone homologous to proinsulin.[29] The liver is a major target organ of GH for this process and is the principal site of IGF-1 production. IGF-1 has growth-stimulating effects on a wide variety of tissues. Additional IGF-1 is generated within target tissues, making it what appears to be both an endocrine and an autocrine/paracrine hormone. IGF-1 also has stimulatory effects on osteoblast and chondrocyte activity to promote bone growth."

also see this study, where they say that its the "basal" or BASE GH concentrations that affect IGF-1 Levels the most:

"...The relationship between mean nadir GH and IGF-I (and lack of correlation with pulsatile GH) remained present when subjects were analyzed separately according to gender or grouped into normal subjects and acromegalic patients... In sum, our results suggest that interpulse nadir levels of GH are the determining factor of IGF-I production in normal and acromegalic adults. In contrast to certain other effects of GH, pulses do not appear to have a significant correlation with IGF-I levels:

from: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2869549/

now why am I bother you with science? Well since there is strong evidence that its your 24hour average concentration, and specifically your lowest levels that determine your peak IGF-1 production, and not the large "pulses" you wouldn't take 20-30iu GH in one or 2 shots... it would be best used at 1-2iu every hour..

Another way of looking at it with PEPS is its been often said to use Mod IGF-1 (1-29) without DAC so there is no "bleed through"; as every one wanted "peaks" of GH, rather than the constant output provided by mod igf-1 (1-29) WITH DAC, as everyone said this was for women/female style release.

However, when looking to maximise IGF-1 production (the whole point of taking GH) you'd want pepes and GH use to be spread as much as possible to keep the GH concentration higher for longer, rather than having massive peaks.

since 'slin competes at the same receptors as IGF-1, multiple uses of short acting 'slin is the way to go.

take with each meal 1iu/10kg 'slin, but make sure one of these shots is actually post workout to get the maximum anabolic benefit out of your post workout protein/carbs.


----------

